# Lizenz zum Angeln am Meer in Spanien ??!!



## rab_rabbit (3. September 2009)

Mit Erstaunen habe ich auch im Board gelesen, dass man eine Lizenz zum Fischen am Meer in Spanien braucht. Wußte ich nicht #d und hatte die letzen 4 Jahre wohl auch Glück gehabt ..:q

ABER: Jetzt wo ich es weiß, würde ich doch lieber MIT fischen. Nun habe ich allerdings bei einem Anbieter mit Schrecken gelesen, dass die Lizenz nun nur noch vor Ort ausgefüllt werden kann und dass das dauert und das man die Originalunterlagen (Pers.-Ausweis, ...) vorlegen muss, ....|uhoh:

Wir wollen im Oktober für 2 Wochen in die Nähe von Almeria, mein Sohn (13) und sein Freund (14) wollen auch unbedingt fischen. 
Daher meine Bitte und Frage:
- Kann ich die Lizenz von Deutschland aus im Vorfeld beschaffen ?
- Wenn Nein, weiß jemand wo ich in Almeria hin muss und ob das Papier gelich ausgestellt wird (Kreditkarte, ...) ?
- Brauchen die Kids auch die Lizenz ?
Bin für jede Info dankbar ! #h

Rab_Rabbit


----------



## rab_rabbit (3. September 2009)

*AW: Lizenz zum Angeln am Meer in Spanien ??!!*

Hätte mal besser das Board vorher durchsucht ... #q

Habe folgenden Beitrag gefunden, der wohl helfen könnte (wenn mein spanisch reicht ...):
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=153473&highlight=Lizenz

Ich werds mal probieren ... |bigeyes


----------



## Marlin1 (3. September 2009)

*AW: Lizenz zum Angeln am Meer in Spanien ??!!*

Vorsicht Rabbit,

ganz so einfach ist es leider nicht.

Die Mallorca Liezens hilft dir in Almeria nicht weiter.

Obwohl schon seit Jahren erzählt wird, das es für ganz Spanien
bald eine einheitliche Liezens geben soll, ist es noch nicht so weit.

Mit der Katalonien Lizenz kannst du nicht in Aragon angeln mit der Aragon Liezens nicht in Galizien.

Also wirst du doch nicht drumherumkommen dir eine lokale Liezens zu besorgen. Oder du angelst weiter schwarz und lässt dich nicht erwischen.#d

Gruß
Reinhold


----------



## rab_rabbit (6. September 2009)

*AW: Lizenz zum Angeln am Meer in Spanien ??!!*

Hallo Reinhold,

das sind ja schlechte Nachrichten. Hast Du ev. ein paar Info's, wo ich die Lizenz in Almeria bekommen kann ? Muss ich da in das Rathaus ??? Das kann einem ja richtig die Laune verderben .... 

Bin eigentlich KEIN Schwarzangler, macht ja keinen richtigen Spass, dauernd auf der Lauer, aber wenn schon eine Lizenz, dann doch bitte einfacher für alle ...... wäre jedenfalls wünschenswert. Muss allerdings auch anmerken, dass mein Spanisch sehr schlecht ist und daher die Verständigung eher mit Händen oder Füssen (oder in englisch) vonstatten gehen müsste .... ;+

Rabbit


----------



## Marlin1 (6. September 2009)

*AW: Lizenz zum Angeln am Meer in Spanien ??!!*

Hallo Rabbit,

im Rathaus bekommst du sie auf jeden Fall, wenn es ein gutes
Angelgerätegeschäft in der Stadt gibt auch dort.
Spanisch ist immer von Vorteil und du mußt nur deinen Perso
vorlegen.

Versuche das gleiche als Ausländer einmal in Deutschland, wenn du meinst in Spanien währe das schwierig.

Gruß
Reinhold


----------



## rab_rabbit (7. September 2009)

*AW: Lizenz zum Angeln am Meer in Spanien ??!!*

Hallo Reinhold,

Danke für Deine Antwort. Du hast sicherlich Recht, es ist nicht einfach als 'Fremder' egal in welchem Land die notwendigen Papiere zu bekommen (und natürlich kommt das Sprachproblem noch dazu ... ).

Habe aber folgendes gefunden, bin nun etwas irritiert (angeblich ein spanischer Kollege ...):


Artikel 3 des Sportfischereigesetzes sagt ganz klar: 

_Artículo 3. Autorizaciones administrativas._

_1. Para el ejercicio de la pesca marítima de recreo será necesario disponer de la correspondiente licencia, expedida por la autoridad competente de la Comunidad Autónoma en cuyo litoral pretenda practicarse la actividad._ 

Übersetzung: Um die Sportfischerei auf dem Meer auszuüben ist es notwendig, über die entsprechende Lizenz zu verfügen, ausgestellt von der zuständigen Behörde der Comunidad Autónoma, an deren Küstengebiet man fischen will. 

Hier das komplette Gesetz von 1999: 

http://www.deportedigital.galeon.com/le ... smarit.htm 

Mir ist aber nicht klar, ob man eine Lizen benötigt, wenn man "stehend" am Meeresufer angeln möchte. 


Darauf hat ein weiterer span. Kollge geantwortet:

Angeln ist auch ohne Angelschein möglich. Dabei müssen Sie allerdings auf folgendes achten: 
Pro Person sind höchstens zwei Angelruten erlaubt. 
Generell verboten ist, ausgeworfene Angeln unbeaufsichtigt zu lassen. 
Ferner sind Badestrände und Naturschutzgebiete für Angler tabu. 
Wer innerhalb eines Hafens angeln will, braucht zwar keinen Angelschein, muss aber vorab die Erlaubnis bei der jeweiligen Hafenbehörde einholen. 



|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:​ 
Also was nun ????#c

Ist natürlich ein wenig Haarspalterei -> AUF dem Meer, da aber offensichtlich beides Spanier sind ??? Wohnort Alicante ... sollten die es doch wissen |kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat

Kann da bitte mal jemand für Klarheit sorgen ? Mir geht's um Fischen vom Strand aus, kein Boot, um Almeria, kein Hafen, ....

Wäre wirklich nett, Danke !

Rab_Rabbit


----------



## rab_rabbit (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Lizenz zum Angeln am Meer in Spanien ??!!*

Hallo zusammen,
melde mich noch einmal zu diesem Thema, da es doch einige verwirrende Info's hierzu gibt.
Folgendes ist lt. unserer Erfahrung nun Fakt:
- Lizenz wird benötigt.
- Man MUSS eine Kopie des Personalausweises vorlegen.
- Kinderausweis fkt. nicht (der span. Kollege wusste aber auch nicht warum, hing irgendwie mit der Ausweisnummer |kopfkrat zusammen ...
- Das Angelgeschäft hat für uns den Papierkram erledigt, SUPER NETT !!!!
- Dauert mind. 5 Tage ...... #d
- Wurde uns aber zugesagt, dass man OHNE Lizenz auch schon fischen kann |bigeyes (nach dem Motto, ist i. A. ..) und Kinder Kein Problem .... |bigeyes
- Kostet 12.- Euro/Jahr.

Alles in Allem keine einfache Kiste und leider waren wir für die Kids erfolglos in der Beschaffung der Lizenz .... #d

Wie gesagt, Andalusien .... kann daher in anderen Regionen wieder ganz anders aussehen.

rab_rabbit


----------

